# WEP key lost



## chardin (Apr 10, 2006)

Im setting up my friends new computer, and he had his old laptop has the WEP from when someone last put it in, and he wasnt told what it was, and he tried to contact the old computer guy, but he is currently in tokyo.
But getting to the point, we need to get the previous WEP/WPA key off his computer to put it on the new without reconfiguring the router etc.
So thanks in advance.
Chris


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you just log into the router and then you can see the key - does not need to be reconfigured just read


----------



## chardin (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh i didnt relize that i hadnt said that there is also a password to access the router and read or configure settings.. so thats the complecation


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why is resetting the router a problem? You're not going to get the WEP key without logging into the router. And if you don't know the password to the router, you'll never get the WEP key.

If this is all your own equipment, I don't see what the big deal is about resetting the router. Something seems a bit off.


----------



## chardin (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok we'll do that then, just when i first said that we would have to reset it, i think he became a bit paranoid and he asked if it would reset all he had now.
So thats why i asked if it would be stored on his previous computer.
Well thanks for your help. The password would probably have been given to him and just put somewhere.
Cheers, chris


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Resetting the router will reset all the settings back to the original factory settings. If no one knows the password to the router, this is your only option.


----------



## chardin (Apr 10, 2006)

Ill mark this as being solved tomorrow because i cant click the drop down box for thread tools on my mobile


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the make and model of the router 
Does he login to the ADSL via the router - or is it DSL / cable
He may also have set up the username and password for access into the internet within the router - does he know those?


----------



## jfreeman (Apr 1, 2006)

Try this tool from download.com, it shows in plain text all your saved router wep keys:

http://www.download.com/Wireless-WEP-Key-Password-Spy/3000-2085_4-10559820.html

Justin


----------

